# Shooting downhill



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

My feeder is downhill from my stand and I'm having problems knowing where to shoot. Rangefinder gives me yardage and what range to use to compensate for shooting downhill, but I've found the rangefinder not to be accurate. Anyone else have this problem? And how do I adjust the rangefinder to give accurate info? It's a Simmons rangefinder. 

I've had to forget about the rangefinder, I just practice at certain spots and only shoot when deer are at those spots.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You need to know the distance, plus the bullet data and load data, altitude and temp, then you can go into various shooting programs and it will give you the correction to use. (You also need to know the incline)

If you pm me that info I can give you the factor to use.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

How far is your feeder? I shoot from an 18' stand to a feeder 30 yards away. Actual shooting distance is 32 yards. We set up a target under the feeder and shot at it to see how much we'd need to compensate. After about 10 arrows, no real difference in impact.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Never used a rangefinder INFACT I sold one this yr, with the speed of the bows today you can be off 3-6 yards and still be in the zone. Most problems shooting downhill or off a elevated stand is shooter is NOT bending at waist and WILL shoot high 6" or more depending on range. Your not trying to hit the 10 ring, just be inside the zone. Although I don't shoot a compound anymore when I did 1 pin would do me from 15-25 with only a inch or so difference, keep it simple, use 'Kentucky windage' and you'll be WAY ahead


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I shot from elevated positions at targets and didn't really see a difference. I did this shooting at large foam blocks inside a really large warehouse under measured conditions.
Sure, physics proves that the horizontal distance distance is the main factor in arrow drop, not vertical distance. But for the horizontal maximum distance I am willing to shoot (20 yards), height in a tree or stand doesn't amount to much. However, the exact aiming spot on the animal may be a LOT different. There is roughly a cantaloupe sized target between a deer's shoulders that you want to go through the center of. From above, you may be aiming near the deer's back strap to shoot that area through the center.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

My stand is about 15' above where the feeder is and the shots I take are 25 yards out or 32 yards out. I'm using a crossbow. I find that on level ground I'd drop one line on the sight but at the stand dead on the first line. I sighted in at 15 yards when I got the bow 2 years ago knowing then my shots would be at 15 yards. Then I was shooting on almost level ground. 

The reason I ask about this is the first deer I shot hit right where I was aiming and double lunged the deer, it was at the 25 yard marker. The second one was 32 yards out & it hit higher than where I was aiming. Luckily it hit the spine & he dropped like a rock. Maybe he ducked a bit before the bolt hit.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lunkerman said:


> My stand is about 15' above where the feeder is and the shots I take are 25 yards out or 32 yards out. I'm using a crossbow. I find that on level ground I'd drop one line on the sight but at the stand dead on the first line. I sighted in at 15 yards when I got the bow 2 years ago knowing then my shots would be at 15 yards. Then I was shooting on almost level ground.
> 
> The reason I ask about this is the first deer I shot hit right where I was aiming and double lunged the deer, it was at the 25 yard marker. The second one was 32 yards out & it hit higher than where I was aiming. Luckily it hit the spine & he dropped like a rock. Maybe he ducked a bit before the bolt hit.


Could been a (uh oh)your part too..I know I have them now and then.Sound like you doing all the good..


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

cva34 said:


> Could been a (uh oh)your part too..I know I have them now and then.Sound like you doing all the good..


Yea, could have been an uh oh as he was huge, at least for me. About a 150 inch ten pointer with a big body. Never saw fat on a deer like he had. They must be feeding them some good vittles on the big ranch behind me where I suspect he came from.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*elevated shot*

Your shooting form is probably the biggest factor, esp from tree stand..I vote take a portable target to site of and do it real time...Bet you will find not much difference...whatever you find will be worthwhile..I gota Rinehart 18-1 think thats model..that is perfect fot that..but it aint cheap


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Practice from positions you might shoot from. Simple answer to OP question is trajectory of arrow will equal that of distance from base of stand to target. Meaning if it's 20 yards to target from directly below you and 23 yes from where you are hunting, the arrow will have a trajectory of 20 yards. That being said, you still need to manage aiming point to ensure arrow travels though vitals. Angle of arrow requires adjustment of aiming point.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

As mentioned above, set your target by your feeder and shoot at it. Then you will know the answer to your question.

TH


----------

